# Stingray throw back



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 1, 2019)

Thumbing through old photos and i stumbled across this.  The fork was a crate length fork bent by none other than Alex of Fabers. Im actually debating on building this from another frame and fork and seeing it through for a custom rider. Middle arches were removed and the single bar was welded to this old frame....i have nothing so it would have to be started from scratch. Frame was salvaged from Fabers bone yard. Memories.


----------

